# Georgian Bay Baits



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Hello fellas,

Took a September trip to Georgian Bay and of course had to make some new baits to make the trip. Dark colors work well in those waters so I took my "Hey Cisco" style bait and did several dark colors. The Rainbow Foil I did on request for a customer, it came out pretty good...Thought you might like to see...These are 8" 2 1/2oz floater/divers, can be trolled, cranked, twitched or used as a dive and rise jerk bait and all techniques work well with this style bait.

Rod

DARK SHAD








BLACK PERCH








FARM FROG








STARRY NIGHT








LEOPARD








RAINBOW FOIL


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Beautiful work Rod! I really like the Rainbow Foil.


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Just amazing work there Rod. The leopard and the rainbow would have to be my personal favorites, outstanding.


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

Very nice work! Which one did that musky like best!


----------



## hahner724 (Nov 22, 2007)

sweet baits. i us to go up to manitoulin island in the georgian bay evry year.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I like the detail on the fins. Great work.

Brian


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Man those look great Rod! 

John


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Very good job. Isn't it fun making your own baits? It's even more fun catching fish on your own lures. Thats how I got started in the lure biz.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Super looking baits Rod, I've gotta go with the rest of the guys and say that the rainbow is my favorite also. I love how you blend your colors, I wish I had half your talent with an airbrush.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Rod those are excellent. I don't think I've seen anyone do a foiled rainbow yet, but that thing really pops. I like that Leopard a lot too.


----------



## firehawkmph (Aug 14, 2008)

Rod,
These are absolutely beautiful. Almost too nice to use, almost. I would probably cry every time I lost one.  
Mike Hawkins


----------

